# Michelin restaurants in Spain



## jscibelli (Jan 22, 2005)

Hello,
I will be travelling to Spain in March to do some business-related research on sous-vide cooking and am looking for any advice on where to dine...
Thanks,
Jen


----------



## jscibelli (Jan 22, 2005)

Okay, since I haven't received any responses, does anyone have any basic ideas on where to dine in Spain or the French riviera? I have a reservation at Ducasse in Monte Carlo but am looking for some more down-to-earth places (or else I'll surely be bankrupt). Thanks! Any advice is welcome!!


----------



## argent (Jan 31, 2005)

Restaurante Arzak in San Sebastian - chef Juan Mari Arzak (ARZAK, Alto de Miracruz 21, Alto de Miracruz, San Sebastián, Spain, Phone: 943/278465, Fax: 943/272753 )

Restaurante Akelare in San Sebastian - chef Pedro Subijana (AKELARÉ, Barrio de Igueldo, Igueldo, San Sebastián, Spain 
Phone: 943/212052 or 943/214086 )


----------



## jscibelli (Jan 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for the recommendations, I will definitely try one if not both!!!
Jen


----------



## coquille (Feb 16, 2004)

you're best chance is to ask the bar tenders of any place that suits you or the hotel guy. They usually know the best places which are mostly the cheapest ones. I think that at this moment the province of galicia is the most excitng place to eat , but Barcelona is also good.

Have fun, spain is great !!
:bounce:


----------



## jscibelli (Jan 22, 2005)

thank you for the advice, much appreciated!


----------



## willson (Sep 28, 2004)

Where in Spain will you be? San Sebastian, for example, is a 1/2 day's drive from Madrid or Barcelona. There are excellent restos in all three places; with a little more info the responses could focus better.

If near Barcelona consider *El Bulli* (quoting someone over on egullet... _"makes the French Laundry seem like a trip to the corner McD's"_).

Actually in Roses (province of Girona) and only 100 miles from Barcelona (1 1/2 hour drive).


----------



## jscibelli (Jan 22, 2005)

Yes I was considering this restaurant but my travelling companion has been there and he said that the 30 courses he had were scientifically compelling, the work of a genius...but he felt like he was in a lab rather than a restaurant, and it is quite pricey! Thank you for responding, I would love to start a forum about such food!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

If you are close to San Sebastian try Arzak and Mugaritz.

Both are fine examples of Spanish cuisine, but push the envelope without going overboard. Not sure if Elena Arzak is in the kitchen because she was due in February.

Anyway, enjoy Spain.


----------

